# Good cleaner wanted



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know of someone who wants some extra cash for cleaning and ironing, in TECOM?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

SBP said:


> Anyone know of someone who wants some extra cash for cleaning and ironing, in TECOM?


Got mine off spif (can't remember his usename) they come as a pair and are ok. Faster though obviously


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you search this forum, you will find that many people have recommended Howdra.

Maid & House Keeping Services In Dubai

It is illegal for any maid who is employed under contract by an individual to work elsewhere. I highly doubt anyone would willingly pay the fine if she were to be caught and end up being deported.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ta

Who is Spif?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

SBP said:


> Ta
> 
> Who is Spif?


The geordie who comes on the quiz


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

justforus said:


> The geordie who comes on the quiz


Skibanff??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> If you search this forum, you will find that many people have recommended Howdra.
> 
> Maid & House Keeping Services In Dubai
> 
> *It is illegal for any maid who is employed under contract by an individual to work elsewhere. I highly doubt anyone would willingly pay the fine if she were to be caught and end up being deported*.


Exactly!
-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats why there are lots of them doing it on the quiet!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Thats why there are lots of them doing it on the quiet!!!


As that is illegal, we do not recomend or condone the practice on this forum.
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Thats why there are lots of them doing it on the quiet!!!


Just because there are people doing it on the quiet does not make it right. If you employ any person who is currently under someone else's sponsorship and if that person is caught working in your home, he/she will be deported and you will face a fine and/or possible jail time. 

This is not always the case and is old news but hopefully gets the point across. 
gulfnews : Resident jailed for employing maid illegally


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

SBP said:


> Skibanff??


Yup, or ask nat


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You found yourself a scrubber yet SBP?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

No Andy, and didn't think it would have been that hard on here!!!


----------



## dxb07071 (Sep 30, 2010)

SBP said:


> Anyone know of someone who wants some extra cash for cleaning and ironing, in TECOM?


I just notice your message!
I dont recommend people as a general rule, but I found an organisation called maidflowers, the women are little miracle workers, my home feels bright and shiney when they are done, they are little dynamites here is there number 0509501255. Give then a try.


----------

